# Today's heeling training... (VIDEO)



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Very nice. Tucker will only do that if I have a treat in my hand. He does it off lead too, but...


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Very nice!!!!!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> Very nice!!!!!


Thank you!

Today I realized I'd not been paying nearly as much attention to the subtle cues I'm giving for things like turns and halts. I also, apparently over-fixed a slight-butt-out problem and traded it for a slightly-butt-in problem! Always something! AND, I realized that I've been quite unfair with my "get ready" (heel position) requirements. In agility and field work, I allow some slop -- well, not really "slop" but I allow it to be less-than-perfect... but then I go and use the same word in obedience where I want it to be perfect. :doh:


----------



## Rastadog (Oct 24, 2006)

*Stephanie, nice, this is what I saw*

Keep your face in your space. You are opening your shoulder and looking back at him. That may be causing him to sit a bit crooked with his butt in. The word ready is free. Train it more. There was a point in the tape late when you gave him a good ready and he perked right up. Give him a bit more of your energy using ready and I would like to see you push with more energy during your normals, heel, ball toe. Your halt footwork is a little inconsistant. Think brake, plant, halt. Last critical note, you disconnected from him 3-4 times on the tape. If he is in heel position he is working and so are you. Watch you dog don't let him look away. If you need to talk to your training partner release him first. Now the good. His attention is good. You had a couple of nicely timed corrections which I hope others watched given recent discussions about pops. I love his attitude. You get it and are definitely on the right path. Overall very very cute, cute being a compliment here in the Northeast obedience land. How are your figure eights? I cracked up when you thought he lagged during a couple of his sits. The nice thing about a forging dog is being able to see them. You guys are doing good keep it up


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Rastadog said:


> Keep your face in your space. You are opening your shoulder and looking back at him. That may be causing him to sit a bit crooked with his butt in. The word ready is free. Train it more. There was a point in the tape late when you gave him a good ready and he perked right up. Give him a bit more of your energy using ready and I would like to see you push with more energy during your normals, heel, ball toe. Your halt footwork is a little inconsistant. Think brake, plant, halt. Last critical note, you disconnected from him 3-4 times on the tape. If he is in heel position he is working and so are you. Watch you dog don't let him look away. If you need to talk to your training partner release him first. Now the good. His attention is good. You had a couple of nicely timed corrections which I hope others watched given recent discussions about pops. I love his attitude. You get it and are definitely on the right path. Overall very very cute, cute being a compliment here in the Northeast obedience land. How are your figure eights? I cracked up when you thought he lagged during a couple of his sits. The nice thing about a forging dog is being able to see them. You guys are doing good keep it up


Yes, my halt footwork is horribly inconsistent! :doh: I struggle a bit b/c I can't really see out of my left eye, so when I try and look to see what my dog is doing, I really have to crane my head, which I think tweaks my left shoulder a bit. 

From watching the tape, I think I figured out why I sometimes think he's a bit lagged in the sit... he really cranes his neck back, which I think gives the illusion that his body is back more than it is.

You're absolutely right about the heel position being worktime... and I did disconnect. Really nice to see the tape and be able to pay attention to all these little things.

And finally... thanks for calling him "cute". That's what I'm going for... cute and flashy with lots of attitude!

We'll keep plugging away. We're doing Top Dog (local obedience Club competition, not for a leg) on Nov. 10th and depending on how that goes, I'll enter a double UKC show in late Nov. If THAT goes well and his attention and attitude hold up around the distractions of a trial, we'll aim for AKC in Jan.

-S


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I think you are on the right track for sure. I also believe taping or working with a mirror is a great way to practice!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Good Luck Stephanie!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Nice job!!!!!! Of course you could have warned me about the jet and the motorcycle has the speakers turned all the way up. ROFL

Hooch


----------



## Rastadog (Oct 24, 2006)

*you're doing fine*

I held you to a very high standard. Most on this forum haven't been exposed to competition heeling at the level you are working at. I might also suggest training with gates and stanchons. Or what you expect the rings will be defined with in your area. Practice entering the ring with attention. Work on staying connected while talking to the judge. Train the leash removal for your off lead work. Practice like you're at a trial. Get your training partner to use the ring words. Hi this is your novice off lead heeling exercise. Do you have any questions? Are you ready? READY! I would also see if you could find a man to act as judge too. Good idea using UKC as a warm up. I used ASCA trials here. Funny I trained at Top Dog in NJ with Betsy Scapicchio, another very good trainer and nice woman to boot.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Oh, I appreciate the high standards! That's what I'm going for!

We normally set up a ring with ring rope. You hardly ever see a baby gate ring here in CA, but I heel around them anyway. We use them in our training classes. I heel straight up to them, almost touching them, etc. When I have ring tape, I heel through it and keep going.

Funny, we do normally do all the official ring words... I think she was just doing less of that today b/c she was occupied taping!

Love all the great feedback... thanks!

-S


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Well, we've spent the morning randomly working on the dumbbell for Open... now I have to go to work!

I have two training dates set for tomorrow, Sunday... The first with a local training club at 9am and then I'm getting together with a friend to train and work on a fear issue with her Border Collie at 4pm.

Heehee... three weeks ago you couldn't drag my butt out of the agility ring to work obedience... not we're jumping in with two feet and four paws! I always have been a bit of an "all or nothing" kind of gal...


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Me too- all or nothing... and right now it's nothing LOL


----------



## Sit Happens (Jul 7, 2007)

Rastadog said:


> I held you to a very high standard. Most on this forum haven't been exposed to competition heeling at the level you are working at. I might also suggest training with gates and stanchons. Or what you expect the rings will be defined with in your area. Practice entering the ring with attention. Work on staying connected while talking to the judge. Train the leash removal for your off lead work. Practice like you're at a trial. Get your training partner to use the ring words. Hi this is your novice off lead heeling exercise. Do you have any questions? Are you ready? READY! I would also see if you could find a man to act as judge too. Good idea using UKC as a warm up. I used ASCA trials here. Funny I trained at Top Dog in NJ with Betsy Scapicchio, another very good trainer and nice woman to boot.


Oh, so this is this what I keep hearing from one of my OB instructors about how GRs love pattern training? LOL! 

Everyone thinks I'm lucky b/c I have a Golden..."They LOVE pattern training!" they all say to me, "They're so easy!" Haha, yeah, let THEM take a rescue dog with NO social skills or self-confidence and try to make an OB dog out of him, LOL! <tongue firmly in cheek>


----------



## Sit Happens (Jul 7, 2007)

FlyingQuizini said:


> My friend and I went to out to train obedience this morning. I had her video tape some of my heeling. I'm really trying to polish up my Novice ringwork right now. Quiz is sooooo sensitive to my body posture. I have to really try and make sure that I don't even twitch b/c he'll notice and try and adjust his body position accordingly.
> 
> WARNING: If you're not into obedience, this video may be as much fun as watching grass grow!
> 
> ...



Well, I think it is SUPER FANTASTIC, myself!!! BEAUTIFUL work! Yeah, little minor things here and there that keep it from being *perfect* -- but what exactly is "perfect" anyway? 

Do you ever work him on your right side or do any other balancing type stuff with him? That's my biggest grudge against comp OB ... I truly feel that heeling should be done equally on left and right sides. That's why I do K9D and Freestyle/HTM with mine.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

I don't really do much heeling on the right, but I do a lot of stretching, especially things that turn his head and upper body to the left vs. the right.


----------



## MegB (Jul 19, 2005)

I know nothing about obedience, but that is AWESOME!

I do not show or do any other types of competition, but I love reading the threads in these sections. They are my "I can always dream" readings. Someday....


----------



## hawtee (Nov 1, 2006)

Hi Stephanie,
Wow great video of you and Quiz..


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Nice job!.You are both looking great!.


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

Well done, Quiz! I loved seeing your training & how much work you're doing to achieve absolute precise position. Excellent!!! Nothing prettier than a dog who is so precise! Nice work! Both of you!


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Very nice, from one who has no knowledge about this! I am trying to get Tailer to "Walk-with-Me" kinda like your heeling. I will try to get him more in form. A leash might help us, but so far I don't use one. Just trying to have a dog that will stay with me when he is told.

Have tagged your video so I can go back and review it again...Thanks!! Much better than watching grass grow!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Thanks! He's coming along nicely and should be ready for Top Dog on Nov. 10th....


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

FlyingQuizini said:


> Thanks! He's coming along nicely and should be ready for Top Dog on Nov. 10th....


My money is on him!!!!

Hooch


----------



## boyd114 (Mar 7, 2007)

very impressive!


----------

